# Snake name!!!



## Skadoosh (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys i am having trouble thinking of a name for my diamond python, she has perfect love heart shapes just after her head and was hoping for something exotic maybe to do with hearts would be cool but go ahead and suggest anything guys


----------



## Chicken (Feb 6, 2013)

chicken


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 6, 2013)

chicken


----------



## sharky (Feb 6, 2013)

Valentine


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

Majority votes for "Chicken". The people have spoken!

hmm, Aphrodite was the Greek Goddess of love, more or less.
Then there's Freya, Scandinavian Goddess of love. 

Either of those could work, or you could google different words like "love" or "heart" in different languages and see if any of them would make good names. (example, Amora - Spanish word that means love)

At the end of the day, whether it has anything to do with the heart shapes or not, make sure it's something YOU like


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 6, 2013)

I am soooo stealing Amora!


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 6, 2013)

I also like the name Gloria


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 6, 2013)

Cardio


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> Cardio



haha that's a direction I didn't even think of, love it


----------



## Specks (Feb 6, 2013)

Thinkof ityourself


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 6, 2013)

Emma


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 6, 2013)

Blaze


----------



## littlemay (Feb 6, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> Cardio



Building on this, the ancient Greek word for heart is 'Kardia' - if that sounds a little more feminine?


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Building on this, the ancient Greek word for heart is 'Kardia' - if that sounds a little more feminine?



I was trying to think of a variant of cardio. Cardi was kind of cute, but I'm loving Kardia!


----------



## Lachie2261 (Feb 6, 2013)

I called my snake Mr Slithers


----------



## XKiller (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh no, specks is back, ladies lock up your daugthers.


Specks said:


> Thinkof ityourself


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Well just doing a quick little recap of some baby names books I have lying around the house from when I was belly up we have:

Aspen meaning heart shaped leaves that quiver in the slightest breeze
Cordelia - means heart
Cushla - beat of my heart

Those were the least weird I could find, there was another one, but it's the same name as one of my neices, I wouldn't feel right for suggesting that name....


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 6, 2013)

Queen (queen of hearts)

Breaker


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Skippii said:


> I was trying to think of a variant of cardio. Cardi was kind of cute, but I'm loving Kardia!



Kardi just reminds me of something my Gran would say when I was kid and heading outside to play "Put your cardi on, you don't want to catch a chill"


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Oz_H_Girl said:


> Queen (queen of hearts)
> 
> Breaker


Off with your head


----------



## sharky (Feb 6, 2013)

Heart-Breaker...after Led Zeppelin's awesome song


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> Kardi just reminds me of something my Gran would say when I was kid and heading outside to play "Put your cardi on, you don't want to catch a chill"



lol my grandmother never used the word Cardi, so I don't have that association with it  I personally use the word cardi for any little sweater/shrug type tops, it could be a cute name. I definitely like Kardia though.


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Heart-Breaker...after Led Zeppelin's awesome song


My god I love Zeppelin  great taste in music you have 

Kardia is a cute name.... although I am kinda liking Aspen too  and an Asp is a type of snake too  two birds with one stone.... figuratively of course


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

When I read your original post, I was going to mention I liked Aspen


----------



## sharky (Feb 6, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> My god I love Zeppelin



Who doesn't????


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

So it would appear we have narrowed it down to

Kardia
Kardi or Cardi
Aspen

So the only clear method for a decission from here is Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock


----------



## littlemay (Feb 6, 2013)

Just noticed the OP wanted something exotic, the prettiest one i could come up with was lev'ey - which means 'my heart' in biblical hebrew. 

It's more than the organ though, it's like, heart, soul, mind, centre of life.


----------



## sharky (Feb 6, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> So it would appear we have narrowed it down to
> 
> Kardia
> Kardi or Cardi
> ...



Bahahaha, I love the Big Bang Theory!


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Well you just keep getting better don't you, good music good TV hahaha... Awww lev'ey is awesome.... we will through that into the hat as well  and Penny


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

littlemay said:


> Just noticed the OP wanted something exotic, the prettiest one i could come up with was lev'ey - which means 'my heart' in biblical hebrew.
> 
> It's more than the organ though, it's like, heart, soul, mind, centre of life.



You know Hebrew? Or just the odd biblical Hebrew word?


----------



## R33C3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Diana


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 6, 2013)

Odessa? Pronounced o-des-sa ? I think that's nice  and different


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm totally adding Kardia to my list of possible names haha, I think it's great


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Odessa? Pronounced o-des-sa ? I think that's nice  and different



Pretty name it's Greek it means wandering quest.... I do love Greek Mythology.... snakes do like to wander.... So maybe we could invent a new name, from Kardia, Aspen and Odessa


----------



## littlemay (Feb 6, 2013)

Kaspessa?


----------



## littlemay (Feb 6, 2013)

Skippii said:


> You know Hebrew? Or just the odd biblical Hebrew word?



I know biblical hebrew, my modern hebrew is shocking though.


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

It's settled, the snake's new name is: Kardipendessa.
baha, it's just so beautiful, isn't it??


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh god I forgot to add lev'ey in there too


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Kardipedessa'lev'ey


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I know biblical hebrew, my modern hebrew is shocking though.



That is awesome!!


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

littlemay said:


> I know biblical hebrew, my modern hebrew is shocking though.



I was actually born in Israel, but I was so young when the family moved back to Australia. So I don't remember much Hebrew at all, just the odd word. I gather I'll pick it up quick if I ever go back for a visit though. Must be in there somewhere!

How did you learn?


----------



## littlemay (Feb 6, 2013)

Renesmee


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

Kardipendessalev'ey! I like it, just rolls off the tongue. Not too long and awkward at all


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

I know a few swear words in a few different languages......:shock: there's my claim to fame


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Kardipendessalev'ey! I like it, just rolls off the tongue. Not too long and awkward at all



and you just know the snake will come when you call it


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

I know how to say "You are a potato" in about 9 languages, give or take haha... 

Jij bent een aardappel...

There, I'm all set to go to Holland!


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Skippii said:


> I was actually born in Israel, but I was so young when the family moved back to Australia. So I don't remember much Hebrew at all, just the odd word. I gather I'll pick it up quick if I ever go back for a visit though. Must be in there somewhere!
> 
> How did you learn?



WOW so are you planning on ever going back there?


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Skippii said:


> I know how to say "You are a potato" in about 9 languages, give or take haha



That would be extremely handy in Ireland.... I kid


----------



## sharky (Feb 6, 2013)

This diamond must feel so special  It has a 1 of a kind ultimate heart name!


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> WOW so are you planning on ever going back there?



I'd definitely love to visit, see if I recognise any of the places I grew up. I was 6 when the family went back to Australia (mum and dad were both from Australia, and met in Israel lol what are the odds)


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Skippii said:


> I'd definitely love to visit, see if I recognise any of the places I grew up. I was 6 when the family went back to Australia (mum and dad were both from Australia, and met in Israel lol what are the odds)


I suppose it's better than most Aussie met stories... "We met in a pub, I hit on her, she threw a drink over my head and then we married"


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> I suppose it's better than most Aussie met stories... "We met in a pub, I hit on her, she threw a drink over my head and then we married"



That... is such a beautiful story.. brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Skippii (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyway.. I think I'm going to go catch some Z's. It's been a long day, I'm wrecked.

lol it's been fun! So we're agreed.. Kardipendessalev'ey, right? ok good! Our work here is complete 

G'night guys!

x


----------



## Skadoosh (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks for all the suggestions guys i have gone with name Valentine it is perfect, as tempting as Chicken was i am going to pass on that name haha.


----------



## ubermensch (Feb 6, 2013)

If I named my Diamond after the shapes on her head I'd have to name her after male genitalia...


----------



## Naddy (Feb 6, 2013)

Ricardio the heart guy


----------



## sharky (Feb 6, 2013)

Skadoosh said:


> thanks for all the suggestions guys i have gone with name Valentine it is perfect, as tempting as Chicken was i am going to pass on that name haha.



Am I good or what? 
I glad you like the name! I'm sure Valentine loves it as well


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

aww I stepped away to have some dinner and I come back and everyone is asleep... Glad you got a name out of all of our random name toss game


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 6, 2013)

Skippii said:


> That... is such a beautiful story.. brought a tear to my eye



LOL seriously, three of the blokes I work with, that is their story... must be just this town...


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Feb 7, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> Queen of hearts.... You've never seen or read Alice in Wonderland? The Queen of Hearts commands that all the time...



Lol actually no I haven't. But thanks for the clarification, here I thought you wanted to behead me!


----------



## KristianG (Feb 8, 2013)

Ekans.


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 8, 2013)

Reptile_lover83 said:


> Lol actually no I haven't. But thanks for the clarification, here I thought you wanted to behead me!



HAHAH no, I'm not a violent person. But I would suggest you read the classic, then watch the classic before you watch the new one. All awesome in every way  JMO of course


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 8, 2013)

Kyah is the African word for Diamond, and I think it's very pretty


----------



## Stuart (Feb 8, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Kyah is the African word for Diamond, and I think it's very pretty


Which African word?


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 8, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Which African word?



My friend named her baby daughter that (Kyah) but she also named her sons Tai and Ramsayi..... soooo she has a thing for snakes


----------



## R33C3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Gloria

- - - Updated - - -

Gloria


----------

